# [US/EU] Afterburst - simply awesome 1gbps unmetered KVM/OpenVZ vps, 25% LIFE DISCOUNT



## Flapadar (Jun 6, 2014)

Afterburst specializes in unmetered VPS solutions, check out our site @ *http://afterburst.com/*! We’re four years old with hundreds of extremely happy clients, and yet we try to take a personal approach to VPS hosting 

 

*Why choose us?*

Our clients love our service! We've got a list of feedback from clients both old & new on our website: *http://afterburst.com/why-afterburst*

 

*All VPS's come with:*

+ 1 IPv4 (more available with justification, unlimited IPv6 within reason)

+ Unmetered bandwidth on a shared 1000mbps port (fair usage policy: here)

+ Your choice of Linux distro - click here for list

+ SolusVM control panel (In-house Oxypanel control panel coming soon!)

+ *99.99% uptime guarantee* & support SLA - view sla

+ *7 Day money-back guarantee* : We know you will be happy! 

 

*Locations:*

 

+ *Los Angeles, USA*

 - Looking Glass: us-la.lg.afterburst.com

 - Datacenter: Telecom Center, LA

 

+ *Miami, USA*

 - Looking Glass: us-mi.lg.afterburst.com

 - Datacenter: 36 NE 2nd St, Miami

 

+ *Nuremburg, Germany*

 - Looking Glass: de.lg.afterburst.com

 - Datacenter: Deutscherrnkarree, Nuremburg

 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

 

*OpenVZ Plans*

*Micro* - $10/m *$7.5/m*

+ 1GB RAM (Guaranteed)

+ 30GB Disk Space

+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*

+ 2 CPU Cores

+ *Miami USA Sign Up >> @ $10/m $7.5/m*onth

+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $10/m $7.5/m*onth

 

*Mini* - $15/m *$11.25/m*

+ 1.5GB RAM (Guaranteed)

+ 50GB Disk Space

+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*

+ 2 CPU Cores

+ *Miami USA Sign Up >> @ $15/m $11.25/m*onth

+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $15/m $11.25/m*onth

 

*Med* - $20/m *$15/m*

+ 2GB RAM (Guaranteed)

+ 70GB Disk Space

+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*

+ 3 CPU Cores

+ *Miami USA Sign Up >> @ $20/m $15/m*onth

+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $20/m $15/m*onth

 

*Big* - $25/m *$18.75/m*

+ 2.5GB RAM (Guaranteed)

+ 100GB Disk Space

+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*

+ 4 CPU Cores

+ *Miami USA Sign Up >> @ $25/m $18.75/m*onth

+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $25/m $18.75/m*onth

 

*Huge* - $30/m *$22.5/m*

+ 3GB RAM (Guaranteed)

+ 130GB Disk Space

+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*

+ 4 CPU Cores

+ *Miami USA Sign Up >> @ $30/m $22.5/m*onth

+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $30/m $22.5/m*onth



 

*KVM Plans*

*Micro* - $15/m *$11.25/m*

+ 1GB RAM (Guaranteed)

+ 30GB Disk Space

+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*

+ 2 CPU Cores

+ *Los Angeles USA Sign Up >> @ $15/m $11.25/m*onth

+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $15/m $11.25/m*onth

 

*Mini* - $20/m *$15/m*

+ 1.5GB RAM (Guaranteed)

+ 50GB Disk Space

+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*

+ 2 CPU Cores

+ *Los Angeles USA Sign Up >> @ $15/m $11.25/m*onth

+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $15/m $11.25/m*onth

 

*Med* - $25/m *$18.75/m*

+ 2GB RAM (Guaranteed)

+ 70GB Disk Space

+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*

+ 3 CPU Cores

+ *Los Angeles USA Sign Up >> @ $25/m $18.75/m*onth

+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $25/m $18.75/m*onth

 

*Big* - $30/m *$22.5/m*

+ 2.5GB RAM (Guaranteed)

+ 100GB Disk Space

+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*

+ 4 CPU Cores

+ *Los Angeles USA Sign Up >> @ $30/m $22.5/m*onth

+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $30/m $22.5/m*onth

 

*Huge* - $35/m *$26.25/m*

+ 3GB RAM (Guaranteed)

+ 130GB Disk Space

+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*

+ 4 CPU Cores

+ *Los Angeles USA Sign Up >> @ $35/m $26.25/m*onth

+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $35/m $26.25/m*onth



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

 

All our nodes have the below or better configuration:



+ 3.3-3.7 Ghz Xeon E3-1230

+ 16GB ECC DDR3 RAM

+ 4x1TB Enterprise SATA in RAID10

+ 1gbps uplink



 

If you've got any questions, wish to request more information or are looking for a custom plan, feel free to PM me, email us at [email protected] or simply use this form


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 6, 2014)

What's up with your L.A. looking glass? Why are some plans Miami+Germany and others are L.A.+Germany?


----------



## Flapadar (Jun 7, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> What's up with your L.A. looking glass? Why are some plans Miami+Germany and others are L.A.+Germany?


We've just launched LA in the last week or so - Charlie hasn't gotten around to finishing setting up the looking glass yet. KVM has also been launched in the last week - so we're testing if demand for KVM is more in a location where we don't have OpenVZ plans or not


----------



## sundaymouse (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm more interested about how much bandwidth (i.e. "speed") you can actually get on a unmetered node with 1Gbps uplink where everyone gets full access to it. Unless you are throttling excessive use of full 1Gbps.

On the other hand, having 1Gbps uplink on node while everyone has access to 100 Mbps would probably provide a better experience for most people.


----------



## Neo (Jun 7, 2014)

I had one of my first VPS's with fanatical vps :lol:


----------



## Flapadar (Jun 7, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> I'm more interested about how much bandwidth (i.e. "speed") you can actually get on a unmetered node with 1Gbps uplink where everyone gets full access to it. Unless you are throttling excessive use of full 1Gbps.
> 
> On the other hand, having 1Gbps uplink on node while everyone has access to 100 Mbps would probably provide a better experience for most people.


It works quite well - most of our clients choose unmetered as they prefer not to worry about hard limits on bandwidth; as opposed to needing a ridiculously large (and impossible to offer on shared gbit) amounts of bandwidth. We're strict on types of abuse that negatively impact other clients (we have our own in-house firewall to block or at least detect outgoing denial of service attacks, etc etc); which leaves us with a relatively stable level of utilisation. On average per node, we have 60-100mbps utilisation over the month, allowing clients to burst higher for short periods of time. 



> [email protected]:/# wget -O /dev/null http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
> --2014-06-07 22:29:25--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
> 
> Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
> ...


----------



## lbft (Jun 8, 2014)

Is it reasonable to call it "unmetered" if you have a network policy like this? It's not so much unmetered as "1mbit, but you can burst" (for example, for the Micro plan).

You must be metering the usage somehow to enforce that policy.


----------



## Flapadar (Jun 8, 2014)

lbft said:


> Is it reasonable to call it "unmetered" if you have a network policy like this? It's not so much unmetered as "1mbit, but you can burst" (for example, for the Micro plan).
> 
> You must be metering the usage somehow to enforce that policy.


We don't suspend customers for going over their fair usage allowance - nor do we charge them more for it. Plus - it is also a rule that is rarely enforced. We only enforce it for the people the highest amount over it where a node exceeds our target average utilisation significantly. 

Basically; in the last few months we've only had to limit one customer who used 12TB on our Micro plan - he was limited to 5mbps after he did not respond to our email notifying him he was far exceeding the fair usage allowance (by ~40x).

We do of course, count bandwidth utilisation internally. It would be silly not to in a shared environment.


----------



## sundaymouse (Jun 13, 2014)

I'll take back my reply on #4, because I missed your network management policy. No matter how rare your policy is enforced, you ARE still metering the bandwidth use (knowing precisely how much a customer used in a month) and expecting micro plan customers to use 1mbps on average (316.4GB/month). 

I am not being a jerk and certainly I'm not expecting 33TB or 333TB a month on the price as low as a micro plan. But this business model gives out a false sense of "use it however you like". 

Just like you, I believe that most customers are in no means of evilness when buying your "unmetered" plans, they simply want a server with decent network to run their projects. However, if I am a customer, I'd rather get a traffic limit of 500GB or 1TB per month to use considerably, and leave the server auto-suspended if it exceeds the quota, rather than receiving an abuse ticket bouncing into the mailbox at 3am citing that "your server uses too much BW and now we are throttling you".

Finally, today's commercial market is full of false sense in advertising, not even a cheap and rather less well-known hosting industry.


----------



## Flapadar (Jun 14, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> I'll take back my reply on #4, because I missed your network management policy. No matter how rare your policy is enforced, you ARE still metering the bandwidth use (knowing precisely how much a customer used in a month)


From a customer perspective, would you prefer it that we didn't? Network saturation would be likely, and resolving it would take a longer period of time.



> and expecting micro plan customers to use 1mbps on average (316.4GB/month).


We don't expect people to stick to the fair usage policy. That is the level of bandwidth they are guaranteed to be able to use without causing any issues. Beyond that, we almost always contact people with a good period of notice *if there are issues* - the only exception in our four years (that I am aware of) was when a customer with 15 Micro instances had a bug in his application causing network utilisation of 4.5+gbps - that needed near immediate intervention and the customer was understanding on that.



> But this business model gives out a false sense of "use it however you like".


We don't hide that we aren't suitable for streaming video or such like - that sort of operation is more suited to a dedicated uplink. We aim to provide people flexibility so they do not need to worry so much - within reason. There's a huge difference between a couple of TB's of unexpected traffic when your site gets linked to on reddit/hacker news/etc and running a streaming site that uses xxxmbps constantly.



> However, if I am a customer, I'd rather get a traffic limit of 500GB or 1TB per month to use considerably, and leave the server auto-suspended if it exceeds the quota,


As is your right. Plenty of people offer that - you'll have no difficulty in finding such an offer.



> rather than receiving an abuse ticket bouncing into the mailbox at 3am citing that "your server uses too much BW and now we are throttling you".


We don't do that except in exceptional circumstances (see above). Even in that example, we waited an hour for a response from the customer. We normally give at least 24 hours to respond to us if we notify a client about a bandwidth issue. The above has been the only exception to that as far as I am aware.

Ultimately; if you don't like what we offer, there's plenty of competitors that offer something different. There's only so much I can say without coming across as pushy or argumentative


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jun 26, 2014)

Do you guys by any chance offer 128 or 258 mb ram servers?


----------



## Flapadar (Jul 1, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> Do you guys by any chance offer 128 or 258 mb ram servers?


No, sorry.


----------

